# TBT Gaming Week: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Time Trial Competition



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 16, 2020)

*TBT Gaming Week: Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Time Trial Competition*​

Hello, and welcome to the Mario Kart 8 Deluxe Time Trial Competition!  Race against the clock to be the best of the best on TBT!






*How to Participate*

The course we will be competing on is... *Mount Wario on 200cc!*

To enter the competition, complete a solo time trial on Mount Wario on 200cc, take a screenshot of your time, and post it in this thread!




Sidenote: It took me ~20 minutes to get this screenshot off of my Switch, so feel free to post a phone picture.






*Rules*


_All_ character/vehicle combinations are allowed.
All screenshots must be _new_ - no posting your best time from 2017!
_You may only enter once_, so be sure your time is the best you can make it before you post!
_No_ post editing.
Entries must be submitted by *Sunday, March 1st, 2020 at 3:00 p.m. EST*.





*Current Leaderboard*


*Name*​*Time*​1. *shawo*1:23.9662. *Paperboy012305*1:24.0163. *Khaelis*1:25.816






*Prizes*

*First Place*: 300 Bells
*Second Place*: 150 Bells
*Third Place*: 50 Bells
*Participation*: 1 Ticket







 Good luck & have fun! 




Feeling social?  Head over to our Mario Kart Deluxe Friendly Cup and play with your fellow TBTers *here*!


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 16, 2020)

Right.. I spent a long time on this, and I can't seem to get any better so I think that's a good call to submit this time. Hopefully others have a difficult time beating it. 

1:25.816:


----------



## duckykate (Feb 16, 2020)

https://i.imgur.com/aoMDUyB.jpg

sorry I couldn't directly embed it into the post it keeps saying it's too large


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 17, 2020)

*My Time: 1:24.016*






I tried brutally hard on this one. I could do better and get better times, but I wouldn't wanna go through that hell again.​


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 17, 2020)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *My Time: 1:24.016*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darn it... I knew I should have pushed for 1:23.xxx! Impatience got the best of me.


----------



## You got mail! (Feb 17, 2020)

Here?s mine


----------



## will. (Feb 17, 2020)

i am so bad at this game


----------



## corlee1289 (Feb 17, 2020)

I tried... I went over to a friend's house for this since I don't have a Switch and realized that I can't drive in Mario Cart OTL 

Real life driving doesn't prepare you for this hectic driving life D:

https://imgur.com/3nuCZoR


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 18, 2020)

Went for 3rd lol. (Im so sorry if this uploads sideways rip)


Spoiler


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 18, 2020)

Ghoste said:


> Went for 3rd lol. (Im so sorry if this uploads sideways rip)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Hi, do you have a clearer picture?  I can't read the time at all.


----------



## Ghoste (Feb 18, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Hi, do you have a clearer picture?  I can't read the time at all.





Is this better? Sorry!


----------



## Verecund (Feb 19, 2020)

200cc is way too fast for me, I kept bumping into everything. I tried four times and finally stopped once I got under two minutes.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Feb 19, 2020)

200cc is crazy


----------



## Azrael (Feb 19, 2020)

200cc is the bane of my existence


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi LaBelleFleur! I don't have deluxe but can I use mario kart 8 on the wii u for this?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 20, 2020)

I don't see myself passing 1:30.766

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Heyden (Feb 20, 2020)

2 hard for me


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 21, 2020)

kikotoot said:


> Hi LaBelleFleur! I don't have deluxe but can I use mario kart 8 on the wii u for this?



Sure, that's fine!


----------



## Rio_ (Feb 22, 2020)

I'm hopeless so I just wanted to get under 1:40... ;-;



Spoiler


----------



## shawo (Feb 22, 2020)

I think this is the record?

Sorry if it's horizontal I had to take it off my phone...


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 22, 2020)

I was happy with this after trying for 10 minutes lol


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 22, 2020)

shawo said:


> I think this is the record?
> 
> Sorry if it's horizontal I had to take it off my phone...


Hey, someone finally beat my record.


----------



## Holla (Feb 22, 2020)

Definitely not winning any records with this one but I managed to shave like 10 seconds off my previous time so I’ll take it. Also 1:35:000 even is super satisfying.






Also... looks like I’m the only motion control user here. Neat.


----------



## Zane (Feb 22, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Sure, that's fine!



went to go try this and realized 200cc doesn?t seem to be available for time trials in the Wii U version of the game D:


----------



## Jacob (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Chynna (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Amilee (Feb 23, 2020)

maan i really hate 200cc x.x but i tried my best 



Spoiler


----------



## neoratz (Feb 23, 2020)

200cc is scary O_O


----------



## kikotoot (Feb 23, 2020)

I thought this run was great but you guys are so fast!!!


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 23, 2020)

Zane said:


> went to go try this and realized 200cc doesn’t seem to be available for time trials in the Wii U version of the game D:



Aww, that's too bad.  If you want to enter with Wii U for the participation Ticket, that's OK with me, just know you probably won't be fast enough to place.


----------



## Zane (Feb 23, 2020)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Aww, that's too bad.  If you want to enter with Wii U for the participation Ticket, that's OK with me, just know you probably won't be fast enough to place.



Oh awesome, thank you! :,) That's fine, just wasn't sure if it would still be ok for me to submit a time.


----------



## glow (Feb 24, 2020)

well 



Spoiler


----------



## Nougat (Feb 25, 2020)

What's the deadline to submit? I just want to catch a good time below 2 minutes


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 26, 2020)

Nougat said:


> What's the deadline to submit? I just want to catch a good time below 2 minutes



Oops, I forgot to set one!  Sunday, March 1st, 2020 at 3:00 p.m. EST.


----------



## Coach (Feb 26, 2020)

Fairly happy with this time! Especially considering I still don't have all the karts unlocked on deluxe yet.


----------



## Dacroze (Feb 28, 2020)

I haven't played MK in a long time and never much 200cc, so I won't have a chance for the top 3 anyways but here is my time. It was my second try and I wasn't able to beat it after a few more tries so I left it at that.


Spoiler


----------



## digimon (Feb 28, 2020)

realizing i?m not very good at this game lol!

  



Spoiler


----------



## Zane (Feb 28, 2020)

wii u pro controller feels weird now compared to switch pro controller


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 29, 2020)

Spoiler











How are you people so fast omg


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 29, 2020)

Reminder that entries close tomorrow!  Remember that you get one Ticket just for participating, no matter how slow your time is!


----------



## Kristen (Feb 29, 2020)

I gave up after like 20 tries


----------



## Nougat (Feb 29, 2020)

Man, you are all so fast! 

Luckily I got some nice vehicle customisations unlocked while I was trying and learning the track, and I got this best score. I did it at least 30 times, never got it below 1:50.. 200cc is madness!


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 29, 2020)

I tried a few times, but I find the track too unwieldy to make getting a good time feasible for me, so I'm just entering for the ticket.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 29, 2020)

I definitely could've tried for a faster time, but time trials is the bane of my existence ;-; While it's not the fastest, I think I made a good attempt.


----------



## Dim (Feb 29, 2020)

i tried


----------



## Emolga59 (Mar 1, 2020)

Spoiler: incoming big pics (same pic just from a different distance from the TV) [url



https://i.imgur.com/EDv0Wmg.jpg[/url]
https://i.imgur.com/AEh2eXG.jpg[spoiler/]

I think I did okay, definitely could've gone for a better time but I was too tired to continue Time Trials. I think I did pretty good nonetheless it was really fun and I hope we get to do this again!

Ty for hosting!


----------

